# 1967 GTO electric trunk release button



## jhnichols2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I am in the process of restoring a 1967 GTO and want to add the electric trunk release option. I have all the parts including a couple different buttons. One has a red colored pin type button and the other is a yellow colored round type button with trunk release worded around it. Is one of these correct? I have also heard / seen a green colored button was used.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

-'67-69 Pontiac's with electric trunk release used a momenentary switch with a large rounded off black button that stuck out. With this style switch, the entire switch was held to the inside of the glovebox with a thin nut, similar to a radio shaft nut. This style button was also used in Bonnevilles and GrandPrixs up through '69 models. The correct one piece trunk release latch asm for these 3 years has a PINK wire coming out.

-'70-mid 74 model Pontiacs used the small diameter pop in mount GREEN button switch, the button on these are nearly flush with the surrounding black case.

- mid '74 through '81 GM products used a small YELLOW button switch that other than the button color is identical to to the earlier green button. During the late '70's a few larger diameter flush pop in style attachment trunk release buttons appeared.

- the only red button switch I have pulled with factory trunk releases were installed in early '70's BUiCKs. these red ones are identical to the green and yellow "pop in mount" style buttons, just different color molded button.

Hope this helps, welcome to the board.


----------



## jhnichols2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I did some more research and verified the style of button you refer to for 67-69 (see picture). Still not sure about the red button style I have (see picture). Any ideas?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The black button pictured is correct, very hard to come up with nice originals anymore. Years ago, I began selling the correct '67-69 & 70-72 trunk release mechanisms with the correct button, wiring, and clips, otherwise I was cutting myself short. Need to make up some more harnesses, and offer a few correct setups for sale. 

On the red button switch you are showing, not sure what it's from, the button appears to be short. I'm sure it would work, just if you ever show the car in very high level judged competition (gtoaa concours) you will most likely get dinked a point. Know I have pulled a trunk release switch like the correct '67-69 black button switch, but the long style button/plunger was red.


----------



## jhnichols2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I understand and agree with your statement about GTOAA concourse judging. Since you are familiar with this option I have some more questions. First what color is the wire that connects to the end of the solenoid lead and runs through the trunk into the passenger compartment? Second, does that wire run through wire loom? Third, what is the correct routing of the wire?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

a long pink wire connected the trunk release to the button on the '67 to '69's. As it went through the trunklid it was routed through a black fabric tube type sheath to protect it at where the trink lid hinged. This type braided fabric sheath was also used on late '60's big Olds, Buicks, and Cadillacs to protect the wire going to the trunk light. On '70-72 Pontiac A bodys this protective sheath was a black plastic that was also used through the '70's on B series. The long wire on the 70's and later was black. 

the routing I'm not well aquainted with on the '67's, as it's been ages since I've come across pieces of one in a '67, if memory serves right, the pink wire runs down the passenger floor pan similiar to the routing of the thin ribbon harness for an early factory reverb unit. I may be off , do remember the small wire clamps down the floorpan... ones I believe are the same as ones holding the ribbon harness to the floor for an AM-FM with reverb, that was in a '67.


----------



## jhnichols2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks again. Between the additional information you provided and information I have found online elsewhere I will be able to install it. Furthermore, if I ever find an example of a GTOAA concourse vehicle I can always consider re-doing mine.


----------

